# Set up a proxy with a VPS



## accesspoint (Dec 13, 2015)

Holah 


I would like to set up a proxy or vpn (not sure which is which there) 


What i want to do is that from my desktop , it can switch my IP to use ones that i have allocated to that VPS , something that hides my IP but uses one of the VPS .


Something that works the same as the side http://hide.me or private tunnel


The main reason for doing this for those who will (obviously) ask , my internet provider does not offer dedicated IP's and i want when i'm managing my servers to be able to manage from my IP address only .. 


Does anyone have ideas how to accomplish this ?


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 13, 2015)

accesspoint said:


> Does anyone have ideas how to accomplish this ?



There are some tutorials:


----------



## BalkanVPS (Jan 6, 2016)

Find a PPTP tutorial - this is the easiest type of VPN for beginners


----------



## norival1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

You can use CCProxy for Windows vps. It will be easier


----------



## Fenzox (Feb 15, 2016)

Try CCProxy, it works pretty well


----------



## brookesdjb (Feb 15, 2016)

The way I do this is I installed webmin on my VPS and then used that to install and configure SQUID Proxy. You can then use your normal proxy settings and point at the VPS. You will need a VPS provider that doesn't have a limited TCP receive buffer though. Another way that doesn't involve installing software on the server is using a SOCKS proxy with SSH. The way this works is it sets up an ssh tunnel to your VPS, you then redirect ports 80 and 443 using the SOCKS proxy settings through the ssh tunnel. Works quite well and is simple to do. Tutorial here: http://wiki.vpslink.com/Instant_SOCKS_Proxy_over_SSH


----------

